
USCIS Announces Further Measures to Detect H-1B Visa Fraud and Abuse - mavelikara
https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/putting-american-workers-first-uscis-announces-further-measures-detect-h-1b-visa-fraud-and-abuse
======
joegosse
> Employers who abuse the H-1B visa program negatively affect U.S. workers,
> decreasing wages and job opportunities as they import more foreign workers.
> To further deter and detect abuse, USCIS has established an email address
> which will allow individuals (including both American workers and H-1B
> workers who suspect they or others may be the victim of H-1B fraud or abuse)
> to submit tips, alleged violations and other relevant information about
> potential H-1B fraud or abuse. Information submitted to the email address
> will be used for investigations and referrals to law enforcement agencies
> for potential prosecution.

I wouldn't want to be responsible for managing this inbox:

REPORTH1BABUSE@USCIS.DHS.GOV

